# Abandoned prisons



## Jon6D (Mar 5, 2016)

My number one place to visit would be a abandoned prison, Is there any abandoned prisons in this country worth visiting do you know ?


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 5, 2016)

young offenders Hull way. theres an excellent report posted on here by Wappy in the Misc section. definitely one in France that has been done to death !


----------



## mookster (Mar 5, 2016)

There aren't too many truly abandoned prisons out there in this country - the closest thing to a prison being the one in Hull.

There are a few old Victorian prisons that closed over the last few years but if they are anything like the one in Reading that closed, they are surrounded by a ridiculously high wall and the only feasible 'ways in' as such are a single window and roller shutter built into the wall. Regardless of that the recently closed ones are all still 'not quite derelict', I know they were offering tours around one of them recently.

There is a big one in Lille that loads of people have done but it's a wreck.

A prison is one of the few kinds of buildings I've not done, so I may have to pay a visit to the equally ruined one in New Jersey when I'm next in America.


----------



## tazong (Mar 5, 2016)

Not sure if this is what your really after bud but i know tours and and different types of events are done here - its pay as you go thing but the place is pretty spanking hot.

https://www.facebook.com/HMPShrewsbury/


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 5, 2016)

Latchmere House? I know they are going to redevelop it but not sure what the current status is. Got a few pubs nearby that sell our beer so next time I'm delivering up that way I will swing by and have a look and report back.


----------



## Chopper (Mar 5, 2016)

Keep an eye out around heritage weekend as closed prisons often open up for tours. Of course, you will be crammed in with others, only get to see limited areas and the buildings will look as fresh as the day they closed!


----------



## mookster (Mar 5, 2016)

Chopper said:


> Keep an eye out around heritage weekend as closed prisons often open up for tours. Of course, you will be crammed in with others, only get to see limited areas and the buildings will look as fresh as the day they closed!



That's why they don't really interest me on an explore level as such, you may as well just be in a museum. Although having said that, if any of you ever get the chance to visit Philadelphia, Eastern State Penitentiary is a must-see. It was derelict for years before being bought and turned into an un-restored museum, so the majority of it is in a derelict state and after you pay your admission you can wander around it and take photos to your hearts content. So if I counted that, I technically have done a prison but a 'legal' one


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's a Canandian one

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/overseas-sites/31150-millbrook-correctional-centre.html


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 5, 2016)

There's one in Rostock, Germany Former Stasi Pre-Trial Prison, Rostock | Cold war sites
and the famous one in Berlin Stasi prison Berlin Hohenschoenhausen


----------



## urbanisle (Mar 5, 2016)

Camphill prison on the Isle of wight is closed. Keep thinking i should check it out


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 5, 2016)

Shepton mallet prison

PHOTOS: Inside the world's oldest prison in Shepton Mallet, Somerset | Western Daily Press


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Mar 6, 2016)

HMP Kingston in Portsmouth was nice, permission only though - I've got a report on it..

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...m-prison-kingston-portsmouth-july-2015-a.html

Prison 15H is just over in France, although pretty fucked. Some nice ones in Germany, but they're gonna take some research


----------



## pseudolus (Apr 27, 2016)

Three high security police stations in Northern Ireland were sold very recently. In total there were about 40 or so big and small sold of to developers. Getting in would be a nightmare, probably only slightly easier than breaking out. However, they would be fascinating to get around.


----------



## SlimJim (Apr 27, 2016)

The fundamental problem is normally 2 layers of perimeter fence with razor wire + pricey anti-climb fencing + cameras everywhere  It's all evil shit. Even goons won't touch the concertina wire because it's sprung and high up.

Might have to go to the continent for a true prison derp.


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 29, 2016)

There's a good one in Ireland.


----------



## ReverendJT (May 4, 2016)

A buddy and I went to check one out in Norfolk yesterday. As you would expect, it's not going to be easy but we think it may be doable through the front doors. The other option is to dress up like a builder and stroll on in, but you'll need to be convincing!


----------

